# Grove Level Baptist Church Shoot: Aug. 18



## hunterarod (Jul 20, 2012)

The Grove will be having our 3rd Annual Archery Shoot on august 18th. 
Our registration is from 6:30-8:00
Guest speaker
$10 fee with continental breakfast and lunch included.
Door prizes and Long shot prizes
We hope to see everyone there!


----------



## thurmongene (Jul 20, 2012)

My brother's family attend there.  He got married there also.  I had to follow someone in. On the way out, got lost and used a tank of gas to find a place I recognized.


----------



## Worley (Jul 26, 2012)

*Shoot*

My favorite place to fling an arrow ...Dont miss this one, it is a lot of fun and you get to spend a lot of time in the woods shooting...


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 27, 2012)

Where is this shoot at?  Thanks


----------



## mcdonald (Jul 27, 2012)

Frdstang90: Level Grove is not far from B.C Grants


----------



## GAcarver (Jul 31, 2012)

Got an address to look up?

Thanks.


----------



## huntmoredeer (Aug 1, 2012)

The address is 1702 Grove Level Rd Maysville Ga


----------



## mcdonald (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump to the top for you! Prayers for lost souls to show up and that ya'll have a great turnout!! Hope to make it!!!


----------



## Lula Eagle (Aug 13, 2012)

*Got 6 shooters coming*

We are looking foward to Grove Level Shoot


----------



## stands4christ (Aug 15, 2012)

*Looking forward to it!!*

I am looking forward to coming to this shoot.  Never been there before.  Looking for a great day in God's great outdoors!!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Aug 16, 2012)

How is the format and classes? 
Like true novice, hunter, known etc?


----------



## hunterarod (Aug 16, 2012)

We're going to have Novice, Hunter, Open, Ladies, Youth, and Traditional. Open, Hunter, and Novice will shoot from one stake and Ladies, Youth, and Traditional from a different stake. There will be 2 courses with 20 targets each.


----------



## james hyde (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Adam, had a big time.


----------



## stuffer (Aug 19, 2012)

good shoot had a great time with some got to see some old friends thanks


----------



## mcdonald (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank You to Level Grove Church! Beautiful property and Plaques was  Outstanding!!! Looking to here on redecations and life that where changed.


----------

